# a few more knives done



## oakbend (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey everyone,
I finished these up recently. Mr. Scott helped me heat treat the 2 O1 blades because I don't have any quench oil. 
These first 2 knives are O1 with a nice hollow grind. They are both 8" long. This one has bone handles with black g10 liners. The finish is a forced patina.





This one has terotuf handle with neon green g10 liners and an acid wash finish.




These last 2 knives are made from CPM3v. Both have carbon fiber handles and an acid wash finish. I left the mill scale on one to see what it would look like with the acid wash. One has red g10 liners and the other has neon green.








Let me know what you think.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## tedsknives (Nov 4, 2012)

Looking good. Like the finish and handle on the first one. All are nice.


----------



## oakbend (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you Travis. That one was my dad's favorite too. 
I also forgot to mention that all of the leather sheaths were made by Scott Davidson aka Razor Blade here on gon.


----------



## Wetzel (Nov 4, 2012)

They look good.  

Tell me a little about the blades if you don't mind.  I know material is important, but what should someone who is interested in purchasing a knife be looking for?  Is one material better than another?

I don't mean to hijack your post here, but I'm curious and thought this might be a good time to ask.


----------



## oakbend (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Wetzel,
I sent you a pm so we don't clutter up this thread. Thanks for the questions.
Jarrett


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 5, 2012)

For a hardworking, excellent cutting blade, you will be hard pressed to beat a well thermal cycled O1 blade with good edge geometry. My favorite forging steel by far. 

Nice work Jarrett. I see slight improvements every time you post a group of pics. Get Scott to bring you down to Statesboro in Feb, I'll show you how to forge them and not have to "force" a patina on the blade.


----------



## ncrobb (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice job, they look like they would be comfortable in your hand.


----------



## jbrooker (Nov 5, 2012)

Jarrett nice work, keep it up


----------



## Shug (Nov 5, 2012)

Good looking knifes


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 5, 2012)

Looking good there Oak, keep this up and you're gonna get hooked.

John I.


----------



## oakbend (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks guys. 
Carl I don't know if I'll be able to make it to Statesboro or not but I am definitely looking forward to the one at Mr. Scott's place after that.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 6, 2012)

'Bout time to show a few to the Board, ain't it?


----------



## joe sangster (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice work , Jarrett !


----------



## oakbend (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you Joe!
Yes sir I do want to show some to the board at the next meeting I go to. How many knives do I need to bring with me?


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 6, 2012)

Jarrett, i think they ask for 3. You will have no problems at all.


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 6, 2012)

They look good to me;nice work


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 6, 2012)

Very nice looking knives!


----------



## oakbend (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info Mr. Scott.
sharpeblades and boneboy96 thank you.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 7, 2012)

Those look mighty fine!  Nice work!


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice ones Jarrett. I'm enjoying mine.


----------

